# After The Trump Rally Tulsa COVID-19 Infections Soar



## fmdog44 (Jul 4, 2020)

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/504363-tulsa-county-reports-259-new-coronavirus-cases
Tulsa County, Okla., reported 259 new COVID-19 cases since Tuesday, days after President Trump held a rally in the state over the weekend, according to ABC affiliate KTUL.Cases of the coronavirus shot up nearly 90 percent in the state last week before the rally, leading the director of the Tulsa Health Department to urge the rally to be rescheduled, to no avail.The Oklahoma State Department of Health said the state is reporting a total of 482 new positive cases since Tuesday, sending Oklahoma's total number of cases since the pandemic began to 11,510.
                                                               ------------------------------------------------------
South Dakota will be next? Let's wait and see.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2020)

*Why can't some people follow the rule about staying safe. I found out just the other day my nephew who lives in Georgia went to the hospital because he had breathing problems.. They diagnosed him with Covid19. He had just had a visit from his wives family and they even stayed at his house. My nephew worried about them staying there, but didn't want to upset his wife. So now he is paying the price and 
my heart is breaking.*


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 4, 2020)

And the mortality rate went up????
Seems to me if you start testing a lot of people, the rate can't help but go up. Still haven't heard of one Asymptomatic transmission.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Still haven't heard of one Asymptomatic transmission.



*Evidence Supporting Transmission of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 While Presymptomatic or Asymptomatic*

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-1595_article

This article by the CDC (the little I read of it before my brain froze) is very technical, but the bottom line is YES.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> And the mortality rate went up????
> Seems to me if you start testing a lot of people, the rate can't help but go up.


*And that is why other statistics are more relevant, such as positivity rates, hospitalizations and deaths. And there is lag time to factor in for the last two events.

Further, Florida has not been revealing their COVID-19 hospitalization data to the public, but as of a few days ago they stated they will be...nothing yet.

Frankly, I think you've been watching too much Fox news...or worse.*


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2020)

It seems as though every time there is large gathering, the numbers go up.  The numbers in the past couple of weeks probably reflect the "parties" etc., from Memorial Day, and in a couple of weeks there will most likely be another jump due to the gatherings this weekend.  Some of the States, like AZ, TX, FL and CA, are already reporting hospitals at or nearing full capacity.  

This virus is a long way from being brought under control, and the more people ignore the warnings, the higher the numbers will climb.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Frankly, I think you've been watching too much Fox news...or worse.*



Wrong. Fox news, like all news shows these days are opinion driven. I gather news by cruising the net. Once I find something interesting or questionable, I then search for multiple sources to try to eliminate falsehoods. Also, when someone posts a headline from a "Quote" news source, I'm naturally skeptical. (see my first sentence).
As for the spike's, I refer back to my original statement... as you test more people, you're going to find more positive results. (no brainier there).
Therefore, the mortality rate is the only rate that should matter to people, and If by chance, that doesn't suddenly spike or drastically increase, well, that doesn't sell add space, or scare enough people.

*Frankly, I think you are watching too much cnn, abc, fox, cbs, nbc, msn, msnbc, pbs.*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

Lock down was eased and yesterday 4th July pubs and restaurants were allowed to open. Police chief said it was 'crystal clear' that when drunk social distancing was ignored. Some pubs shut earlier than intended, realising that people who had had  a few, were not social distancing. Just waiting for the spike and back to lock down.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Why can't some people follow the rule about staying safe. I found out just the other day my nephew who lives in Georgia went to the hospital because he had breathing problems.. They diagnosed him with Covid19. He had just had a visit from his wives family and they even stayed at his house. My nephew worried about them staying there, but didn't want to upset his wife. So now he is paying the price and
> my heart is breaking.*


I am very sorry this happened.  My daughter, son-in-law, and their granddaughter who they are raising all had the virus.  The baby had breathing treatments and they are fine now.  They visited us last week.  They live in Texas, we discussed the dangers, they stayed with us.

Do you know for sure the virus came from the relatives?  Has contact tracing been done?  Could he have had the virus and given to them?  Could he have gotten it elsewhere?  I know you are worried, but wait to blame till you are sure and then let it go.

Hard, but necessary, forgive, forget, and, my advice, don’t mention it.  I’m sure the wife just needed to see the family.  It could have happened anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> And the mortality rate went up????
> Seems to me if you start testing a lot of people, the rate can't help but go up. Still haven't heard of one Asymptomatic transmission.



Maybe that's a solution to this problem!  If we stop all testing immediately, the number of diagnosed cases will go down to zero.

About your asymptomatic transmission, how about all those people who attend mass rallies, concerts, crowded beaches, etc. and a few days later the disease surges?  Didn't all, or most of those people get the virus from others who showed no symptoms and were feeling fine?  Probably most people who are ill do not go out to such events, so we have to assume that a lot of the spread is from asymptomatic carriers.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Maybe that's a solution to this problem!  If we stop all testing immediately, the number of diagnosed cases will go down to zero.
> 
> About your asymptomatic transmission, how about all those people who attend mass rallies, concerts, crowded beaches, etc. and a few days later the disease surges?  Didn't all, or most of those people get the virus from others who showed no symptoms and were feeling fine?  Probably most people who are ill do not go out to such events, so we have to assume that a lot of the spread is from asymptomatic carriers.


I would think all those left of the spectrum would be happy all those rally people are getting sick. maybe they'll all just croak ehh?


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 5, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Probably most people who are ill do not go out to such events, so we have to assume that a lot of the spread is from asymptomatic carriers.


There's a difference between asymptomatic and pre symptomatic. Very possible a few pre symptomatic people spread it


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I would think all those left of the spectrum would be happy all those rally people are getting sick. maybe they'll all just croak ehh?


That's an outrageous thing to suggest - even pretending it's in jest.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> And the mortality rate went up????
> Seems to me if you start testing a lot of people, the rate can't help but go up. Still haven't heard of one Asymptomatic transmission.


You claim to research before you post. Research this-countries with the most testing and most deaths. The idiotic premise that testing will always show more infections is as preposterous as it is a shameful excuse for not getting the virus in check as other countries have done. Bozo said at the DC rally '99% if the test results are negative."  Really?! What a lying POS.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I would think all those left of the spectrum would be happy all those rally people are getting sick. maybe they'll all just croak ehh?


No, just one.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

Sad times with the Corona Virus. I personally have had just one acquaintance die due to testing positive
and then also being hospitalized for one month as things worsened. She was 62 years old, a wonderful
caring soul. RIP Lisa


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> No, just one.


Farmdog, you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You claim to research before you post. Research this-countries with the most testing and most deaths. The idiotic premise that testing will always show more infections is as preposterous as it is a shameful excuse for not getting the virus in check as other countries have done. Bozo said at the DC rally '99% if the test results are negative."  Really?! What a lying POS.



Yes, Farmdog, that's the Wizard of Oz philosophy.  You know, pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.  If we don't do testing, we remain completely ignorant about the amount of illness and death,  i. e., happy.


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2020)

It's a very old story.  If people don't favor a president, anything will be blamed on him.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> And the mortality rate went up????
> Seems to me if you start testing a lot of people, the rate can't help but go up. Still haven't heard of one Asymptomatic transmission.


The way you know for sure is to watch the rate of "infection" - that tells you the more valid number for increased infections.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You claim to research before you post. Research this-countries with the most testing and most deaths. The idiotic premise that testing will always show more infections is as preposterous as it is a shameful excuse for not getting the virus in check as other countries have done. Bozo said at the DC rally '99% if the test results are negative."  Really?! What a lying POS.


The only way to get the disease under control is to mitigate and if people chose to not wear masks (properly) or avoid crowds, then what we see happening with the numbers going up is the result.

I am almost 100% certain that the U.S. economy will not be shutdown again. If candidates choose to have a rally, so be it. No one is forcing anyone to attend. We all have a choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2020)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/notice-all-members-please-read.8331/


----------

